# Coast to Coast AM.



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

So who else listens to this at night?


----------



## Sgt_110 (Jul 23, 2004)

stm4710";p="53250 said:


> So who else listens to this at night?


<Waving hand> "I DO! I DO!" It's great radio "From the Kingdom of Nigh", first with Art Bell and now with George Noory.

THEY ARE OUT THERE!!!!!

*


----------



## metrowestblues (Aug 12, 2004)

I used to LOVE that show, then just got out of the habit of listening. What time is it on? What station is it on?


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

WRKO 680 AM 1:06 AM to 5 AM.

I dont belive 95% of what the callers have to say and such.......but then their are that other 5% that make you think. :-k 
Like the guest that said putting the number 8 in your wallet will bring you financal luck. Well I did it and a few hours later all my ebay auctions were bid on.......after two weeks of no bids. :shock:

Art Bellessounds of Hell. :shock:


----------



## Piper (Nov 19, 2004)

I will sometimes listen but those callers, at that late hour, sort of spook me.

Anyone listen to the "Jon and Jeff Show?" 1AM to 5AM on 96.9 FM (Boston area). It is sort of a watered down Howard Stern Show.


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Ya I listen to john and jeff but usually because I am too lazy to change the station after Sean Hanity is over.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

*IMUS on the way in and Micheal Savage on the way home are the only talk show hosts I can abide.
The rest are lame, self-absorbed gasbags. (IMHO of course...)*

*TOP - how can you stand that W ass kissing buffoon Hannity???
I'm as loyal to the party, well to conservatism actually, as anyone on the planet.
In-fact, I'm inordinately right-wing (along with my brother DCS) but he's just repellent in his Kool-Aide
drinking fantasy land... 
But I suppose I'd rather hear you listened to him than that dipshit Al "I'm A Commie" Franken....*


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

Piper";p="53319 said:


> I will sometimes listen but those callers, at that late hour, sort of spook me.
> 
> Anyone listen to the "Jon and Jeff Show?" 1AM to 5AM on 96.9 FM (Boston area). It is sort of a watered down Howard Stern Show.


Those guys crack me up! If you listen, you've probably heard me once or twice, it gets pretty boring at 4 am!


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

Kozmo You are correct about Hannity kissing W ass. In Hannity's eyes W does no wrong. I guess I listen to him because Jay Severin is not on when I am working. Severin is the best, he says it like it is and has no problems bad mouthing W. But lets face it W is better then our other choice. I just hope he does not keep overextending the Military.


----------



## mountidamac (Nov 5, 2003)

A buddy got me hooked on CTC when I worked at Harbor Point in 2001. Best "story" ever was about the big foot that supposedly bashed on a cruiser in a rural area (isn't everything rural out there?) of the pacific northwest. We all know what really happened ---- they were "muddin". Joe Mac


----------



## reno911_2004 (May 13, 2004)

mountidamac";p="56370 said:


> A buddy got me hooked on CTC when I worked at Harbor Point in 2001. Best "story" ever was about the big foot that supposedly bashed on a cruiser in a rural area (isn't everything rural out there?) of the pacific northwest. We all know what really happened ---- they were "muddin". Joe Mac


A fellow former Harbor Pointer? My condolences...


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Last night on Coast to Coast, the ghost of Jim Morrison called in during the second hour, as part of the "Ghost to Ghost" segment. :shock:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

DANIPD";p="56379 said:


> Last night on Coast to Coast, the ghost of Jim Morrison called in during the second hour, as part of the "Ghost to Ghost" segment. :shock:


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!! I heard that last night too!!!!! George gets some strange birds that call in. He usally just lets them go on with thier story. Art is funny when he shuts them down and says your a fool. :twisted: :L:


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Another "Ghost to Ghost" segment is scheduled for tonight...make sure you don't leave your closet door open when you go to bed tonight...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

OOOOooo, I love that show! I haven't listened to it in a while, I just kinda grew out of the habit. Thanks for reminding me, the segment tonight sounds great!


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Get your tin foil hats ready!!! It's Coast to Coast AM! 

Got an "8" written down on a sheet stashed in my pocketbook. Still waiting for that good luck!


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

The 8 worked. As lark I put the "8" above my computer cause my ebay auction wernt working. After that all my ebay auctions got bid on and for twice what I was asking. :shock: 

The 2 ............well a week after I met Jami..........  :wub:

Dunno...........luck, coincidence or something else. But I aint going to argue with the results.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

KOZ,

IMUS is a loser. Change the station when that fool is on.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Keep the lights on at bedtime tonight, Art is airing a re-broadcast of the Amityville Horror segment! :evil:


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Myself, Danipd and a few others are very fond of the round table discussions of the secret society. HA HA HA HA :lol:


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Shhhhh


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Southside";p="63266 said:


> *KOZ, IMUS is a loser. Change the station when that fool is on.*


*SS - Over the last few years you're right.
But I started listening to the I-Man back in 1992 and it used to be a really great morning show back then.
They had some really great bits, especially during the Clinton administrtion..
Lately it's just him promoting his ranch and the good comedy has really waned... Not too mention his health is really poor.*


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

This week on Coast to Coast AM with George Noory:

Tuesday - Bigfoot
Wednesday - Loch Ness Monster

The discussion on Bigfoot will be in a round table format. Stay tuned! :sl:


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*In Memoriam: Ramona Bell*

*Art Bell's* beloved wife of fifteen years, *Ramona*, died unexpectedly last night after an asthma attack. At present, the exact cause of Mrs. Bell's death has not been determined. It apparently took place during her sleep.

Until her death, Art and Ramona Bell had not been apart a day since they were married. Mrs. Bell had suffered from asthma for years, and took her normal steps to control the attack, which occurred sometime last night in Laughlin, Nevada where the Bells were taking a brief vacation. Ramona Bell was 47 years old.

Our deepest condolences to Art and his family.


----------



## RedWaterMan (Dec 19, 2005)

"Like the guest that said putting the number 8 in your wallet will bring you financal luck. Well I did it and a few hours later all my ebay auctions were bid on.......after two weeks of no bids."

Oogity boogity!

(I'll try it asap)


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

It was not a good start to the New Year for the Coast to Coast family. In addition to Art losing his cat Abby, his bird, and just recently losing his dear wife Ramona, George Noory said last night that Douglas Hagmann (a regular Coast to Coast guest---http://www.homelandsecurityus.com ) suffered a heart attack. No further updates as of yet...Stay tuned.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Ramona Bell Laid to Rest
*11-Jan-2006*


















Ramona and Art Bell Art Bell's beloved wife Ramona was laid to rest today in a private service near the Bell's home. Mrs. Bell died on Thursday, January 5. The cause of death was circulatory failure resulting from an asthma attack. She was 47.

For the very many of you who have asked where you may send cards and letters of condolence, they should be sent to: Art Bell, C/O Premiere Radio Networks, 15260 Ventura Blvd. Sherman Oaks, CA 91403. Please do not send flowers.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

Wow, 47.:shock:


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*New Weekend Schedule*

Starting 1/28, *Art Bell* is now back live at 10p-2a PT Saturdays and Sundays. *Ian Punnett* will host a live show replacing the previous week's re-feed from 6p-10p PT on Saturday nights (check local listings).


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Luna Bella* from the *NightHawk Zone* (Happy 6th Month Anniversary!!!) shares her list, _You Know You're a REAL Coast to Coast AM Fan If_... 

You're continually stunned when the President makes major decisions without consulting Louis Turi.
Your phone rings, and you answer it, "Is this me?"
You spend most of your day trying to use mental telepathy to open a can of peaches.
Your pet parakeet, Quayle, your cat, Morgus, and your dog, Hoagland, all have matching spaceship shaped food and water bowls.
Your am radio goes in for repairs and the withdrawal symptoms are worse than the ones you had when you quit smoking.
You saw a honeydew melon at the market that looked like a Gray, and you almost had a heart attack.
You dream that your PC speaker is emitting constant beeps that just wont stop. You open your eyes to realize that you fell asleep, face down, in the middle of a post at the *nighthawkzone.com* forum.
Your Coast to Coast audio library is named as the reason for your desertion in the divorce trial.
Your resident ghost doesn't scare you, but you hear him laughing his butt off when you're naked.
You can sit for 4 hours, hypnotized, watching your am radio.
You have memorized 10 different streaming audio web addresses along with *coasttocoastam.com*, *nighthawkzone.com*, *stevequayle.com* and *enterprisemission.com*, but you can't remember your spouse's birthday.
Your resident ghost wakes you so you won't miss listening to the last hour callers.
The bumper sticker on your car reads, "I stop for Big Foot."
You are moving to a new house and the very last thing you pack, and the first thing you unpack is your am radio.
You just finished reading this entire list and realize that you have several more to add.


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guy, do me a favor and lose the Fozzy Bear pic. Fozzy Bear is a boob. :85565:


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Coast to Coast AM Is No Wack Job*

By Randy Dotinga |







Also by this reporter
02:00 AM Feb, 15, 2006 EST 
Omar is phoning from the future. "I'm in the year 2063," he declares during an open-lines segment on Coast to Coast AM, a nationally syndicated late-night radio show.

Show host George Noory listens with the same respectful tone he uses whether callers have Ph.D.s in microbiology or advanced degrees in wacko. "So what's going on?" he asks, getting an impenetrable answer about the decline of money.

And then it's on to the usual calls about alien-human hybrids, spiritual visitations and global conspiracies. But that's not all. Noory combines the unexplained with something unexpected -- in-depth chats with some of today's most respected scientists.

An estimated 4.5 million listeners tune in to Coast to Coast each night, reportedly making the show No. 1 in its time slot in cities from Los Angeles to Albuquerque (where it gets a whopping 22 percent of the audience) to San Diego (where it attracts more listeners than the next two most popular stations combined).

Three years after the departure of Coast to Coast host Art Bell, this bizarre brew of the strange and the serious appears to be on a roll, boasting nearly 500 affiliates, podcasts and a satellite radio feed.

"I've brought in new topics, seeking more answers and the truth," said Noory, 55. "Will we have a cashless society? Will they try to put chips in us one day? That's made us even more successful."

Its popularity dipped severely several years ago after one of several departures by Bell, an unusual character who hosted the show from Pahrump, Nevada, not too far from Area 51. (Bell still hosts the show on weekends.) But ratings reportedly went up after the affable Noory began hosting.

Noory, like Bell, talks about more than alien bases on the moon. Within the past few weeks, shows have examined bird flu, string theory and computer security.

One might assume mainstream scientists would steer clear of the show's guest list of astrologers and psychics. In fact, many gainfully employed scientists and doctors make regular appearances.

"We need to go on that show," said Tess Gerritsen, a physician and best-selling novelist who has discussed death and forensic science on Coast to Coast.

"It's the way I feel (about) evolutionists and biologists, that they need to go and argue about creationism," she said. "You need to go out and say there's another point of view, this is what science believes."

Frequent guest Michael Shermer, publisher of Skeptic magazine, agrees. He appears on the show even though he devotes his life to battling the very things Coast to Coast stands for -- the acceptance of time travel and premonitions, for example.

"We want to chase out bad ideas with good ideas," Shermer said, "and just explain what science is. Why don't most scientists accept psychic powers as real or UFOs are real? Why do we have high standards of evidence before you accept something?"

And besides, many of the stories told on Coast to Coast are "so outrageous that you have to really be a nincompoop to take the far-out stuff seriously," said Peter D. Ward, an author and paleontologist at the University of Washington. He appears on the show, which he views as "entertainment with some good science in it."

It helps that Noory treats everyone with respect, even if they're skeptics. "It's a non-confrontational show. At that hour of the night and into the morning, people don't want some show host screaming and yelling," Noory said. "They want to be informed and entertained."

The show is certainly entertaining. More than a few callers have outlandish stories to tell, and many of the guests aren't far behind. Tales of spiritual visitations are especially popular -- the show transforms into Ghost to Ghost on Halloween -- and more than a few callers claim to have seen the now-infamous Old Hag lurking in their bedrooms.

Show host Noory is a believer in unexplained phenomena himself: He had an out-of-body experience as a young boy and remains fascinated by the paranormal. While he's skeptical of things like Ouija boards -- saying "I don't know anyone who's had a good spirit come through that thing," and worrying about their connection to evil spirits -- he's probably the last person to challenge callers with scientific theories about why they think they were abducted by aliens.

"If they think their dead grandmother is visiting them at night, more power to them. They don't need me telling them (it's) true or not true," he said. "There are those few people who may challenge the facts and say some of the stuff may not be true. I say to them, 'Chill out, relax and have an open mind.'"


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Did anyone else get caught by surprise when Art Bell told his listeners this morning that he got re-married and is moving to the Phillipines? I'm sure there will be more information to follow.

Photos of *Art Bell* with his new wife, *Airyn Ruiz Bell*:


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

wow

She looks awfully young. AB must have flipped his lid. He is selling his radio station in Parumph NV, his house, and his beloved RV! Just to live with that young bride child. 8O


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Did anyone hear Frosty Wooldridge on Coast to Coast last night? More scary info. and thoughts on illegal immigration. Here's a quick summary from the Coast webpage:

*Immigration Commentary*

First hour guest, lecturer and author *Frosty Wooldridge* offered commentary on the issue of illegal immigration that has been raging in the U.S. He argued that illegal immigration is taking an excruciating toll upon the country, and that America needs to secure both its North and South borders. Instead of allowing an influx of undocumented people into the US, he believes America should help other countries become more economically viable and aid them in reducing overpopulation.

In addition to own his book *Immigration's Unarmed Invasion*, he also recommended the new book *In Mortal Danger* by Tom Tancredo and Jon E. Dougherty.


----------



## stm4710 (Jul 6, 2004)

That show is still the best. It is always on in the ambie when were comeing back from a call or on a long ass tripe to the High point in Plymoth.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

George is hosting a special open lines segment tonight, "Time to Vent." Lots of angry and frustrated callers voicing their opinions on several hot-button topics!


----------



## ShakeEmDOwn016 (Nov 2, 2002)

Too bad I missed it, I am a very angry female these days. Ha ha ha


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

Art Bell Update: 6/4/06

Hi all!

Hello from Manila, Philippines! I would like to give you all an update. I arrived here with a big case of the Flu which is just now starting to fade. Three trips from one side of the world to the other will do that.

We are very happy and living in a very nice condo here in Manila. The condo was empty and we slept on the floor for the first three days. We are now all but done with the furniture and so forth, wow what a job.

During this period I have also been trying to deal with Customs here with regard to the gear the company sent. Being a large and (honest) company they declared the stuff Broadcast gear, bad mistake because it triggers a lot of official paperwork with the Gov't. The gear of course is really just audio and telephone.

The second thing they did was include original new price invoices for everything, Customs really loved that! So, with enough Peso's that problem is just about in hand. The next issue is the I.S.D.N line which is to be installed by P.L.D.T -- the telephone co. here. I will know shortly when that will happen.

Nothing here happens as fast as I would like, however this Broadcaster is very much ready to get back on the air A.S.A.P.

For those of you who may think I made a mistake in this move, you are wrong; it is a wonderful change that I will never be sorry for. The people here are friendly in a way that you would have to travel back in time in the U.S. to match, perhaps to the 1950s or so. The cost of living is about 25% of what it is in the U.S. Everybody speaks English as a second language and EVERYTHING is written in English.

As for TV and radio, well I have CNN, HBO, Cinemax, and many other U.S. TV here on our local cable which also provides a high speed Internet connection. I have three computers on an 802.11G wireless connection.

See a picture taken from my office window:










Airyn is well indeed and we are very happy. We took a short plane ride to her home in Cagayan De Oro City last week. We also went to visit Corrigedor where Gen. Mc Arthur made his famous "I shall return" statement. I saw all the barracks and big guns still on the Island. Of course it was also the location of the Death March. Trust me, you could feel all the Ghosts.

It is now the rainy season here, it started a bit early. There are only two seasons here....Summer and the Rainy season this close to the Equator.

After Ramona passed I was in a tailspin which would have resulted in my own demise had this Angel not come along. I was not eating and despite my on-air sound, believe me I was in a very deep depression. So, in retrospect, I have done the right thing. I am about to quit smoking, this may cause my demise, or it may add a few years, I will hope for the latter! Wish me luck, I will need it. As it is, I only now smoke in the comfort room with a fan on. (That is what they call a bathroom here).

I am a resident of the Philippines now having joined the PRA, check Google for details. That means I can come and go as I like without all that Visa stuff. It also has many other benefits. This should be the number one spot for American Retirement but Americans read the State Dept. warnings about the southern Islands and conclude it is for the whole country, that is totally wrong.

Sorry for the long ramble but I have still not told all there is to tell about this wonderful place. Please feel free to email me at *[email protected]*.

As for getting back on air I am very much wanting it to happen fast but I think it will still be a bit. I have most of my Ham gear here but have not yet tried to get an antenna up-- I am only one floor from the roof so I have high hopes that I will be able to get a antenna up there. (200ft) I am on Echolink (using VR2HF) for you Hams.

That is about it for the moment but now that I have my password again I will continue to update you on progress. I would be happy to answer any questions any of you may have. Please feel free to cross post this at other locations. I am indeed keeping the house in Pahrump, however my RV and all cars are for sale, please contact Paul at: [email protected] for more info. The vehicles are all cherry. More soon.

Thank you all,
_*Art Bell*_


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*Art Bell Update*

First hour guest *Art Bell* phoned in with an update from his new home in the Philippines. He said he is now living in a 19th floor condo in Manila with his new wife Airyn, and awaiting the installation of an ISDN line, so he can begin broadcasting again. An interim solution using other equipment may bring him back on the air as early as next weekend, he added.

Art discussed the crazy traffic in Manila, in which drivers use their horns to navigate through a chaotic swath of cars, kids and bicycles. He also mentioned that he is trying to quit smoking. "The radio bone is connected to the smoking bone," he quipped, revealing that in the past he typically chain smoked while hosting C2C. For more on Art's new life, see this *update*.


----------



## DANIPD (Jun 30, 2003)

*You Might Be a Coast To Coast Fan If...*

In celebration of their one year anniversary, *Luna Bella* from the *NightHawk Zone* shares this fun graphic (pictured, click for *enlargement*) as well as her new list, _You Might Be a Coast To Coast Fan If..._ 

Your pet parakeet knows the phrase, "Good morning, good evening, wherever you may be, across the nation, around the world."
You have pictures of George, Art, and Ian hanging over your fireplace.
Chatting in the *NightHawkZone.com* during each live *Coast To Coast* broadcast is more important than sleeping, eating or work.
Instead of being disgusted at hearing the phrases, "boiling pits of sewage," "glonal warming," "devil's mouthpiece" or "pornografied," you break out in a fit of laughter.
You're reading this at 3:30 AM while chugging down a can of Vault.
You use the phrase, "There's no coincidences" more than once a week.
You have refused to watch the Emmy Awards since *Predictions with George Noory* was snubbed for Best Show.
You saw your cat's lips moving, and you're positive he's trying to communicate with you.
You bought a TIVO so you could record the Sci-Fi channel while you chat in the *NightHawk Zone* while listening to *Coast To Coast*.
At lunch your alphabet soup spells out the name "Oscar" and you panic!


----------

